# San Marcos Academy Winter 2015! (SMA Winter 2015) February 7th, 2015



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 24, 2014)

*SMA Winter 2015! February 7th, 2015 in San Marcos, TX*

I am happy to announce that SMA Winter 2015 is official!

Date:
Saturday, February 7, 2015
Location:

San Marcos Academy - Kokernot Gymnasium
2801 Ranch Road 12
San Marcos, TX, 78666

Organizer: Sammy Tawakkol
Delegate: Casey Pernsteiner 

WCA Event Page
Competition Website

Events:
2x2 - 3 Rounds
3x3 - 3 Rounds
Clock - 2 Rounds
Rubik's Cube: One Handed - Combined Final
4x4 - Combined Final
Megaminx - Combined Final
Pyraminx - Combined Final

Registration opens up on January 1st at 12:00 AM - CST! This competition will only allow for 55 competitors, so make sure to sign up quickly!

Hope to see you there!

Sammy

EDIT: REGISTRATION IS OPEN!


----------



## CHJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome, I'll see you there


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 24, 2014)

Yayri, cray cray, Sammy. I am going as you already know lol. And Imma beat chj at everything


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 24, 2014)

Good luck? Clock is going to be hard.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2014)

3 rounds of 2x2? Ughhhhhh I want to go.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 24, 2014)

AustinReed said:


> 3 rounds of 2x2? Ughhhhhh I want to go.



Yeah Texas hasn't had three rounds of 2x2 in a while. Figured I would change that up.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 25, 2014)

My birthday!


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 26, 2014)

And I might be at a DI judging workshop that day. DYK I'm still not 100% sure what DI is?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 26, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> And I might be at a DI judging workshop that day. DYK I'm still not 100% sure what DI is?



How many days are you busy


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 26, 2014)

strakerak said:


> How many days are you busy



All of the days. If I end up at RTA it will only be for half the day because I have a parade that day. lol


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 26, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> All of the days. If I end up at RTA it will only be for half the day because I have a parade that day. lol



lolol. That sucks. I can't go to RTA because ROTC


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 1, 2015)

Registration is now open!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 14, 2015)

aguuugw said:


> Ummm it said there was a 55 competitor limit and registration closes January 24, and I looked at conpetitor list it said only 54 people were signed up and this was January 13. So I went to sign up but it said registration closed! Why is it closed? My mom contacted yall to see if I could be put on a waiting list but I don't understand why it didn't let me register and I would like the last spot. I want to compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, Clock, megaminx, pyraminx. Thank you




We had two competitors drop, and a person on the waitlist has not taken his spot yet. You are currently 5th on the waitlist, so when your spot comes up, I will contact you.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 19, 2015)

aguuugw said:


> Thanks a bunch man. Can't wait to be here!



Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 28, 2015)

Goals:

2x2 - Get a decent average and not mess up.
3x3 - Sub 15 average, sub 13 single
Clock - Sub 10 average, sub 7.5 single.

If I am able to compete in other events
Mega - Cutoff
4x4 - Sub 1:10 average, sub 1 single
Pyra - Sub 9 single, sub 11 average
OH - Sub 25 single, sub 30 average.


----------

